# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Kiến thức & Kinh Nghiệm >  Những mẫu rèm cửa sổ  rèm cửa đẹp hoàn hảo cho không gian bếp

## vtnn2017a@

*1 chiếc rèm cửa sổ lửng, 1 chiếc mành che, hay rèm cửa vải bố, vải voan.. đều có thể giúp thổi hồn cho không gian bếp nhà bạn!*
ví thử bạn muốn mang *rèm* một tí thời trang mới, năng lượng mới cho bếp núc nhà mình vậy thì hãy chú ý đến *rèm cửa sổ* cho cửa nhà bếp nhà bạn hơn nữa! *Rèm lửng* _Rèm không một mực phải che kín cửa sổ, có một vài lần bạn có thể dáng điệu bằng chiếc rèm cửa sổ lửng với họa tiết lạ mắt._ _Hoặc là rèm dạng mỏng dáng lửng nhẹ nhõm mà hiện đại._ *Rèm gỗ*  Không *rem cua so* *dep* [url=http://thegioimanhrem.vn/mau-rem-cua-dep.html] cố định phải rèm cửa bằng vải, một chiếc bảng gỗ cũng có thể giúp cửa sổ bếp nhà bạn thêm độc đáo. Bạn có thể viết chữ, vẽ hình ảnh ngộ nghĩnh đáng yêu để tăng thêm phần thời trang. *Rèm cuốn cổ điển* _Chiếc rèm cuốn họa tiết kẻ caro đơn thuần nhưng lại rất hợp lý với bếp núc tone màu trắng hiện đại._ *sang trọng*  Chọn chất liệu vải rèm dày, nặng và màu vàng gold liên kết với nội thất nhà bếp màu trung tính sẽ góp phần tăng sự đẳng cấp cho không gian. hẳn nhiên, bạn cũng cần chú ý đến cách mẫu mã rèm với họa tiết và hoa văn của rèm. 
*Nguồn: Tổng hợp trên mạng*

----------

